# Return to stock 2.3.6 before returning phone using ODIN



## apicia (Dec 17, 2011)

Thought we could consolidate the stock ROM, kernel, and recovery flashing threads to make one thread that helps folks return to stock 2.3.6 (after the OTA update). I am about use ODIN to flash the ROM, then flash the Kernel, and lastly the Recovery. This should return our phone back to a completely stock condition. Would just return the phone back to 2.3.5, but my counter shows 1 from the OTA. I am just collecting information and links and not responsible if you brick your phone.

1. Need Odin 1.85, complete with config file to flash the three components.

2. Need stock 2.3.6 ROM in a complete stock configuration, not deodexed, etc.

3. Need stock Kernel UVKL1 in its stock form. Thanks to Whitehawkx for the link to UVKL1: http://www.multiupload.com/9GJFSJJGF8

4. Need stock recovery. Not sure if they changed the recovery that was included in 2.3.5 or if there is a new version for 2.3.6.


----------



## ninrocket (Jan 27, 2012)

All you need is ODIN and the right ROM. The stock ROM contains the Kernel, Recovery image as well as the Radio....hence the >500MB file size.

I posted a How To guide in this section.

Peace.


----------



## gwojo22 (Jan 14, 2012)

ninrocket said:


> All you need is ODIN and the right ROM. The stock ROM contains the Kernel, Recovery image as well as the Radio....hence the >500MB file size.
> 
> I posted a How To guide in this section.
> 
> Peace.


In what section?

Sent from my SGH-T989 using RootzWiki


----------



## LEGIONS1stKNIGHT (Aug 14, 2011)

T-mobile GalaxySII developer section > stickies. That's where you will find his post/tutorial.

Burned into your retinas by the power of Rootzwiki Devs


----------

